# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Map symbols

## XiaoTie

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone know where I could find a few symbols to use on a map I'm making. The map is a mostly sea/island map, and I can't, no matter where I look (google, deviantart, etc), find symbols of sea-monsters, whales, ships, like those you see on sea charts.

So, does anyone know where I could find some? (I even looke over the threads on this part of the board up to page 5)

----------


## Steel General

I would suggest checking out some of the Wingding/symbol type fonts at one of the various free font sites. Such as *DaFont*.

The Fantasy Clipart & Fantasy Clipart2 fonts are a couple I have used in the past. They might have something in them

----------


## Istarlome

have you tried here?: http://istarlome.deviantart.com/gall...ctor-resources

----------


## XiaoTie

Thanks guys! I think I have found them on the fonts you said and on that part of deviantart  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sigurd

Istarlome Thanks,

Any chance of a photshop version or at least a collection of pngs?

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Istarlome Thanks,
> 
> Any chance of a photshop version or at least a collection of pngs?


I know some of his packages have png's in them along with the GIMP Brush.

----------


## Istarlome

the first ones i did don't have the pngs but i'll add them.

i bought a new computer and i'm moving stuff from the old one to the new one. the old one has some issues and i don't like using it anymore. i

----------


## cancerlad

Here are the symbols I'm using for my first map.  I modified the compass rose from one found here.  The symbols are simple and traditional - generic in fact...

----------


## Steel General

Sometimes simple/generic is all you need.  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Yum thanks for posting!

----------


## Xyon

That compass rose was exactly what I was looking for, my thanks!

----------


## Wombat

> That compass rose was exactly what I was looking for, my thanks!


Hello ~ you mentioned "compass rose," and I have been searching for a week for the "fancy" term for such a design.  I seem to recall it being either Latin or French sounding.  I would be grateful to anyone who may be able to help.

----------


## RobA

The only one I know of is "wind Rose" or "rosa dei venti" in Italian.

-Rob A>

----------


## cancerlad

> I have been searching for a week for the "fancy" term for such a design.  I seem to recall it being either Latin or French sounding.


Tramontane?

----------


## Steel General

> Tramontane?


Don't think so...from Dictionary.com (Tramontane)

*–adjective*
1.being or situated beyond the mountains.
2.beyond the Alps as viewed from Italy; transalpine.
3.of, pertaining to, or coming from the other side of the mountains.
4.foreign; barbarous.
*–noun* 
5.a person who lives beyond the mountains: formerly applied by the Italians to the peoples beyond the Alps, and by the latter to the Italians.
6.a foreigner; outlander; barbarian.
7.a violent, polar wind from the northwest that blows in southern France.

No guarantees to the accuracy of this though.

From Thesaurus.com (translations of Compass Rose)

Arabic:صورَة دائِرَة الأتِّجاهات
Chinese (Simplified):表示方向的图案
Chinese (Traditional):表示方向的圖案
Czech:směrová růžice kompasu
Danish:kompasrose
Dutch:kompasroos
Estonian:tuulteroos
Finnish:kompassiruusu
French:rose des vents
German:die Kompaßrose
Greek:κυκλικά σχήματα σε χάρτη που δείχνουν κατευθύνσεις
Hungarian:szélrózsa
Icelandic:áttavitarós
Indonesian:mata angin
Italian:rosa della bussola
Japanese:羅針図
Korean:나침도
Latvian:debespušu norāde (uz kartes)
Lithuanian:kompaso rožė
Norwegian:kompassrose
Polish:róża wiatrów
Portuguese (Brazil):rosa-dos-ventos
Portuguese (Portugal):rosa-dos-ventos
Romanian:roza vânturilor
Russian:картушка компаса
Slovak:smerová ružica
Slovenian:vetrovnica
Spanish:rosa de los vientos
Swedish:kompassros
Turkish:harita üzerindeki pusula dairesi

----------

